# Timing out?



## In The Pink (Feb 23, 2008)

Recently I've been getting "timed out" on the BBS whereas I don't believe that used to happen.  Is this a new feature?


----------



## applegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Was happening to me too. Now I just go to quick links and click on "today's post", just like DaveM told me to do!  I do think it's happening more though.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 24, 2008)

most of the time I get this reported is when browsing with AOL's internal browser.

and we recommend to minimize aol and use the internet explorer icon on your desktop for a more pleasant experience.


----------



## Helaine (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't use AOL.  I'm on a MAC and have tried a couple of browsers  all of which are timing out very early in the last few weeks.  I'm actively reading posts and going from one to another and it dumps me as if I'd been inactive for a long period of time.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not on AOL either.  I use Mozilla Firefox and have since I joined TUG and have never had this happen until recently... like the last 10 days to 2 weeks.  Was some change made that may have caused it?


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 24, 2008)

No changes to the bbs.  No telling about the server it's running on.

You might have tried to connect at a time when the bbs was doing some of its behind the scenes activity and thus was not as responsive as usual.  Things like sending out the daily birthday emails, digests of subscribed forums, etc. use a lot of server time.

Note that this can also be caused by a problem in one of the servers your connection goes through between your ISP and our server.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, thanks.  Nothing changed on my end that I'm aware of either..... and it happens both at home and at work, so that would be different servers anyway.  I guess it'll just continue to be a pain and a mystery, though.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 24, 2008)

its most certainly not a server load issue...unless its during the regular server backup time...but that happens very early in the morning and only takes a short time.

ever since going to the new dedicated server...this thing doesnt even break a sweat in terms of load.


----------



## In The Pink (Feb 24, 2008)

Actually, even more mysteriously, it's not doing it anymore.  I've been logged on now for hours.


----------



## Aussiedog (Feb 24, 2008)

I am timed out all the time and I am not on AOL.  Happened earlier today as well.

Ann


----------



## djs (Feb 25, 2008)

This used to happen a lot to me, then I clicked on the "Remember Me" box when logging in and I don't think it's happened since.


----------

